# Geo.W Flanagan's 2 others



## TrashPanda (Apr 14, 2020)

Sharing some more bottles. One was found inside, the other deep in a privy. Both have the same embossing. Seems that the inside one has much bolder embossing


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 14, 2020)

So many bottles with poor embossing: But not for lack of trying to cut the mould deep: Just for lack of air vents in the moulds in the earlier years. Some of my most deeply embossed bottles were made in unvented moulds but did not have an issue with trapped air.


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 14, 2020)

That makes alot of sense.. How about lack of quality air vents/ uncleaned air vents. I wonder how they could get better embossing with no vents. They glass blowers where amazing.


----------

